
Christiansen Patreon Call Transcript - barry-cotter
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U0mQjUA0T5INc_GDkwPJ2mfhO7tbaIogisSqqxHw0hc/mobilebasic
======
barry-cotter
[https://twitter.com/nickmon1112/status/1076886857445711872?s...](https://twitter.com/nickmon1112/status/1076886857445711872?s=21)

Long twitter thread on the relation between MasterCard, Visa and Patreon and
how the credit card cartel is attempting to minimise political risk.

[https://skytideseo.com/news/subscribestar-website-gets-
shutd...](https://skytideseo.com/news/subscribestar-website-gets-shutdown-by-
paypal-stripe/)

The Patreon alternative SubscibeStar was banned by payment processors Stripe
and PayPal, as well as their other six payment processors in one day.

It’s all Visa and MasterCard.

~~~
ddingus
Not OK. Political risks are not all the same.

For one, those seeking to chalkenge the current economic status quo, to
improve the general welfare have every right to do so and will get lumped in
with nefarious actors.

~~~
ohithereyou
The only way to challenge the credit card companies and big banking is cash in
the mail.

Clubs dues used to be collected this way. A company that can take cash in hand
(or through the mail) and handle disabling access for non-payment could be
mostly immune to this sort of manipulation.

~~~
ddingus
Good to know.

------
dang
Please don't break the site guidelines by editorializing in submission titles.
On HN, being the submitter of an article conveys no special rights over the
content, such as how to frame it for readers. If you want to express your
opinion, the place for that is in a comment; then your view is on a level
playing field with other users'. Titles are by far the biggest influence on
threads, so this rule is kind of a big deal.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Patreon are banning people at MasterVisa’s direction".)

~~~
barry-cotter
Ok

------
argimenes
Fascinating. But didn't you admit in the transcript that you broke the law in
your state and California by recording the call without consent? Or was that a
lie?

~~~
caseysoftware
A transcription doesn't have to be made from a recording. Check out how court
transcriptionists work.

While I fully believe he recorded the call, there are other plausible answers
and without a copy of the recording or him admitting it, we're just guessing.

~~~
gralx
A semantic point: a stenographic transcript is a recording, just not an audio
recording. Furthermore, court stenographers prepare the final transcript from
an audio recording, and setting up and controlling the audio equipment to
record court proceedings is one of the court stenographer's duties. Their in-
court duties do, of course, include reading back statements made moments ago,
which is much more practical to do from a page than from a recording, hence
why voice-to-text software today and steno machines previously are so closely
associated with court stenography.

~~~
caseysoftware
Thanks for the background and information.

In this particular situation, the two-party consent laws revolve specifically
around capturing audio in audio form, not writing.

------
mikedilger
The previous deplatforming has been legal, but the blocking out of
SubscribeStar is likely to be ruled anti-competitive behavior. There is an
anti-trust case in the works for the Federal Trade Commission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ySC7edHO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ySC7edHO0)
If they take it up, they will look much more deeply into what's actually going
on behind the scenes.

Googles very existence stems from the fact that Microsoft was under FTC
investigation and had to step carefully. If not, Microsoft would have squashed
Google when it was little. The FTC changes behavior by just the act of looking
into the thing.

------
gonational
Archive:

[http://archive.is/6xSnA](http://archive.is/6xSnA)

